# Happy Birthday to all April babies.  It's not my birthday.



## PamfromTx (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2022)

It will be mine this month..... not today tho'...


----------



## Lara (Apr 3, 2022)

Thank you Pam


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2022)

hollydolly and I share a birthday. It happens to fall on Easter this year. That hasn't happened since 1960!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2022)

To all the April babies out there, have a good 'un!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 17, 2022)




----------

